# passat has weak brakes



## sacabon (Mar 29, 2003)

I'm stumped on this one. 99 passat 6cyl/auto. When using the brakes it feels like the brake booster isn't working. you have to give alto of effort to get the car to stop. Pedal hits a very solid spot, not spongy at all. There's vacuum at the booster, i've fully bleed the system, replaced the booster itself, pads/rotors are in good shape, vagcom shows nothing on abs/brakes. Has anyone had a similar issue? Any info would help


----------



## reebo (May 15, 2007)

*Re: passat has weak brakes (sacabon)*

service the calipers - maybe a siezed or stiff slider pin


----------



## tacurong (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: passat has weak brakes (reebo)*

heavy car


----------



## virginvw03 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: passat has weak brakes (sacabon)*

Any update to your braking problem? Curious.


----------

